# Live Edge Clock



## Chris S. (Jul 31, 2016)

Been building a live edge clock for a friend of my moms. Started out with a large piece of manzanita burl that GeorgeS and I purchased. Actually, was a large table with two large slabs of wood. We split the base between us and each of us and each took a slab from the top. I orginally planned on only using half the slab for this project which technically I did, expect distroyed the other part of the slab by measuring once which proved problematic.

Started with this slab




Cut down to this




Opps, routered throught the face of clock




Leftover piece is now the new clock




Filled in voids with epoxy and careful molded with clay on sides to make some areas to match existing texture of wood.













After many failed attempts at an epoxy finish for face settled on wipe on poly applied with a foam brush. That worked great.








And the Final results. Once client gets put in the space she had planned will post up her photo of what looks like in house.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Chris S. (Jul 31, 2016)

Oh a detail of side where used clay to match of texture of wood for area needed to fill in with epoxy. Worked great and once coated outside of clock all in black epoxy can't even tell it is there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 3


----------



## Ray D (Aug 1, 2016)

Beautiful piece. Well done.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 1, 2016)

Great looking clock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 1, 2016)

I love it !!!


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks everyone. While a frustrating project at times was quite fun and rewarding when done. Now want to make some more.


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 20, 2016)

I think what we have here is a really cool clock. Great use of the wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Aug 20, 2016)

Sharp looking clock! Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 20, 2016)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice work Chris. I hope I don't come across as a party pooper, but on your next effort you might want to rethink the orientation of some of your Roman numerals. Five, six, seven, & eight are upside-down. 

Kind of cool though if you ask me!


----------



## Tony (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice looking mantle clock! Tony


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Nice work Chris. I hope I don't come across as a party pooper, but on your next effort you might want to rethink the orientation of some of your Roman numerals. Five, six, seven, & eight are upside-down.
> 
> Kind of cool though if you ask me!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2016)

Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Learn something new everyday!



I thought the same thing, we was both wrong!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2016)

Tony said:


> I thought the same thing, we was both wrong!!



Must be a Texan thing - analog clocks are too high tech for us Tony!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Aug 21, 2016)

Beautiful result obviously arrived at by some clever workmanship.


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 21, 2016)

Tony said:


> I thought the same thing, we was both wrong!!


I think I have seen it done both ways and seem to recall a discussion about the subject on another forum. Something I have never really given much thought to because most of us can tell time even if there are no numbers at all. Unless of course you are of the digital generation in which case time goes blink blink not round and round.


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 21, 2016)

I recall how important it was in graded school to learn roman numerals (one of the few things that seemed to come easy for me). I wonder how much time is devoted to the subject today?


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2016)

sprucegum said:


> I recall how important it was in graded school to learn roman numerals (one of the few things that seemed to come easy for me). I wonder how much time is devoted to the subject today?



I would assume as much as is given to writing in cursive.


----------



## phinds (Aug 21, 2016)

Tony said:


> I would assume as much as is given to writing in cursive.


My wife, who teaches middle school, tells me that she had to take down an analog clock in her classroom and replace it with a digital one because most of the students have no idea how to read the analog one, so it isn't going to matter whether there are Arabic numerals or Roman numerals, much less their direction.


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 25, 2016)

@Kevin Those numerals drove me nuts. They actually are cut with a slight curve to match the sweep of the clock so as much as I thought they were upside down, after a quick Google search of clock faces,I said oh well and stuck them on. Thanks for the input as I was right there with you.


----------

